# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  لو عندك رقم موبايلي مادا تسميني؟؟

## دليلة

لعبة شفتها باحد المنتديات وقلت انقلها لكم

وهي:

اذا كان عندك رقم جوالي أو موبايلي ماذا تسميني

وهي اي عضوا يسمي العضوا اللي قبله بأسم

أتمنى أن الفكرة قد وصلت

وأتمنى التفاعل من الجميع

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

دليله الجزائرية

----------


## محمد العزام

الجنتل

----------


## The Gentle Man

محمد العزام

----------


## دليلة

جنتل الاردن

----------


## anoucha

دليلة

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

البرشلونيه

----------


## anoucha

مجنون ميسي

----------


## المتميزة

اسومتي  :Icon31:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

المتميزه اسم حلو

----------


## دليلة

رح ضلني اشتري خطوط لحد مايوصل الاسم


لدلولة  بدون خالتي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

> رح ضلني اشتري خطوط لحد مايوصل الاسم
> 
> 
> لدلولة بدون خالتي


طيب يا دلوله بدون خالتي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

ايواهيك من زمان بلاش تحسرني فلوس   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

مهو انا هذا قصدي   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

بسميه محمد

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انوشه او اسمها الحقيقي احسن

----------


## ابو عوده

بسميه حبيب قلبي  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دليلة

السفاح

----------


## ابو عوده

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
بسميها المسكينه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

مش رح تقدر تفتح عينيك  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

ماراح قول مخليتها سر  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## anoucha

bsamiha didi

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

جزائريه

----------


## anoucha

banoota

----------


## تحية عسكريه

نونو

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

تحيه

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

اردني..

----------


## طوق الياسمين

لزقة :yelling:

----------

